# [GRUB]  Filesystem type unknown (résolu)

## mysix

J'ai paramétré manuellement le fichier grub.conf.

Ensuite j'ai voulu faire en automatique alors j'ai tapé : grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda

Mais il ma sortie une erreur qu'il ne pouvait pas lire stage1   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bon alors j'ai voulu faire en manuel : grub-install --no-floppy

Là j'arrive dans le shell de Grub et je tape : root (hd0,0)

voilà la réponse :

```

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub>  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0xa

grub>

```

Mais pourtant au début j'avais bien fais : mke2fs /dev/sda1

J'ai par conséquent démonté mon /boot et remonté avec : mount -t ext2 /dev/sda1 /boot

Mais malheureusement sans succès.Last edited by mysix on Sun Mar 28, 2010 10:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Biloute

tu pouvais nous donner le résultat de

```
# mount
```

Quel live CD utilise tu pour installer gentoo?

----------

## mysix

voilà le résultat de mount :

```

(chroot) sysresccd grub # mount

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

/dev/sdb1 on /livemnt/boot type vfat (ro,relatime,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=ascii,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)

/dev/loop0 on /livemnt/squashfs type squashfs (ro,relatime)

tmpfs on /livemnt/memory type tmpfs (rw,relatime)

none on / type aufs (rw,noatime,si=9043d22e)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000)

tmpfs on /lib/firmware type tmpfs (rw,relatime)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,devgid=85,devmode=664)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=continue,data=ordered)

none on /proc type proc (rw,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

/dev/sdc1 on /mnt/usb type vfat (rw,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=ascii,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)

/dev/sda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw)

(chroot) sysresccd grub #

```

Comme LiveCD j'utillise le RescueCD

Je met encore quelques information supplémentaires :

/etc/mtab

```

udev /dev tmpfs rw,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

/dev/sdb1 /livemnt/boot vfat ro,relatime,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=ascii,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro$

/dev/loop0 /livemnt/squashfs squashfs ro,relatime 0 0

tmpfs /livemnt/memory tmpfs rw,relatime 0 0

none / aufs rw,noatime,si=9043d22e 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000 0 0

tmpfs /lib/firmware tmpfs rw,relatime 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,devgid=85,devmode=664 0 0

binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

securityfs /sys/kernel/security securityfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

/dev/sda3 / ext3 rw,relatime,errors=continue,data=ordered 0 0

none /proc proc rw,relatime 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

/dev/sdc1 /mnt/usb vfat rw,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=ascii,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro 0 0

/dev/sda1 /boot ext2 rw 0 0

```

/etc/fstab

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

#/dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro,user  0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto,user     0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

Ici on peut voir que le inode est à 128. (j'anticipe).  :Wink: 

```

(chroot) sysresccd grub # tune2fs -l /dev/sda1

tune2fs 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)

Filesystem volume name:   <none>

Last mounted on:          <not available>

Filesystem UUID:          7c95a786-8807-4e9d-b69a-5e01503e25dc

Filesystem magic number:  0xEF53

Filesystem revision #:    1 (dynamic)

Filesystem features:      ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype sparse_super

Filesystem flags:         signed_directory_hash

Default mount options:    (none)

Filesystem state:         not clean

Errors behavior:          Continue

Filesystem OS type:       Linux

Inode count:              124928

Block count:              497980

Reserved block count:     24899

Free blocks:              475593

Free inodes:              124895

First block:              1

Block size:               1024

Fragment size:            1024

Reserved GDT blocks:      256

Blocks per group:         8192

Fragments per group:      8192

Inodes per group:         2048

Inode blocks per group:   256

Filesystem created:       Sun Mar 28 12:46:33 2010

Last mount time:          Sun Mar 28 21:20:50 2010

Last write time:          Mon Mar 29 01:08:06 2010

Mount count:              2

Maximum mount count:      22

Last checked:             Sun Mar 28 12:46:33 2010

Check interval:           15552000 (6 months)

Next check after:         Fri Sep 24 12:46:33 2010

Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)

Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)

First inode:              11

Inode size:               128

Default directory hash:   half_md4

Directory Hash Seed:      b6e7760e-e217-4e4a-a4ec-e3dd30204cf1

(chroot) sysresccd grub #

```

----------

## man in the hill

```
ls /boot
```

----------

## boozo

essaye avec #grub au lieu de #grub-install et quand tu as le shell tu tappes root hd(0 et "tab" pour la complétion pour vérifier s'il voit bien chaque disque et ainsi dessuite

Edit: verrifier aussi le contenu de /boot/grub/device.map

----------

## mysix

```
(chroot) sysresccd grub # ls /boot

boot  grub  kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10  lost+found

(chroot) sysresccd grub #

```

```
(chroot) sysresccd grub # ls /boot -la

total 3984

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    1024 Mar 28 19:54 .

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root    4096 Mar 29 01:58 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root       0 Feb 16 13:19 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1 Mar 28 15:00 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1024 Mar 29 01:07 grub

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 4042976 Mar 28 19:03 kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10

drwx------  2 root root   12288 Mar 28 12:46 lost+found

(chroot) sysresccd grub #

```

Pour Bozoo:

```
(chroot) sysresccd grub # grub

Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.

    GNU GRUB  version 0.97  (640K lower / 3072K upper memory)

 [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.  For the first word, TAB

   lists possible command completions.  Anywhere else TAB lists the possible

   completions of a device/filename. ]

grub> root (hd

 Possible disks are:  hd0 hd1 hd2

grub> root (hd0,

 Possible partitions are:

   Partition num: 0,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0xa

   Partition num: 1,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x82

   Partition num: 2,  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> root (hd0,

 Possible partitions are:

   Partition num: 0,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0xa

   Partition num: 1,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x82

   Partition num: 2,  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0xa

grub>

```

L'auto-complétion fonctionne bien

```
(chroot) sysresccd grub # more /boot/grub/device.map

(fd0) /dev/fd0

(hd0) /dev/sda

(hd1) /dev/sdb

(hd2) /dev/sdc

(chroot) sysresccd grub #

```

Ça me semble correct, le sdb et le sdc ce sont des clé usb

----------

## mysix

up   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *mysix wrote:*   

>  Possible partitions are:
> 
>    Partition num: 0,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0xa
> 
> 

 

"0xa" est une partition de type "OS/2 Boot Manager".

Tu devrais pouvoir le vérifier avec fdisk -l /dev/sda

Il faudrait en faire une partition de type 83 (Linux).

----------

## boozo

Tant mieux donc après faut juste tapper : setup (hd0)   :Wink: 

Edit: au fait une remarque, culturellement, on fait pas de "up" chez nous (sauf éventuellement à + de 48h si c'est important   :Wink:   )

*Grrmml* ghoti est toujours aussi affuté :-$

----------

## mysix

Ok je m'en souviendrai   :Wink: 

Du coup ca marche ^^.

Merci infiniment !

----------

## boozo

de nada   :Wink:   mais la remarque de ghoti reste pertinente à vérifier.

Edit: typo et dodo

----------

